

Pebble Watch SDK Coming in April - noahcoffey
http://mashable.com/2013/03/16/pebble-watch-sdk/

======
mongol
From a startup perspective, Pebble is an example of how to ruin an opportunity
to build a community around a product offer. The communication around the SDK
to prospective developers that backed the project has been absolutely abysmal.
The absence of transparency to those that backed it and neglect of promises
during financing period (Especially concerning "Update 4" in its Kickstarter
page) are what other investors should study to learn about that.

~~~
halmcelroy
I backed the watch last April. To be fair, they did a kickass job on the
hardware itself. But the software leaves a lot to be desired. It's very buggy
and the iOS integration has a long way to go.

I too feel that the bad communication regarding the SDK was very poor form.
They could've just said, "Hey, sorry for the delay, but we're working hard on
bringing the SDK to you. Here's what's going on with it.". Instead, they went
totally radio silent, leading to speculations that they're in talks with Apple
to be acquired.

When you're a small company, and have springboarded from a platform like
Kickstarter, I would've thought that your best advocates are the early
adopters who backed you and helped you bring this wonderful product to life.
They will live though the rough edges and evangelize to no end if they feel
that the company has their interests as customers/developers at heart. Instead
if you go to the forums, you feel like the majority feel like they were
betrayed. I guess if they were trying to emulate Apple in their communication
approach, it backfired on them completely.

------
benologist
This whole article is somewhere between spam and plagiarism. Probably both.
Mashable didn't even bother linking to the product or kickstarter or official
update they reworded!

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-e-
paper...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-e-paper-watch-
for-iphone-and-android/posts)

------
joenathan
Wish my Pebble was here, I'm getting pretty tired of waiting, seems like it
could be another 6+ months before I see it.

~~~
shrikant
What's your expected ship date?

~~~
joenathan
My expected ship date seems to be "shipping address complete", I wish I had a
shipping date, this all the info I have.
<http://i.minus.com/ibrC8T8Nc6rI5v.PNG>

~~~
shrikant
Oh dear, that's worrisome. My Account page shows me March 18th as the shipping
date, but you're clearly an earlier backer than I was.

~~~
joenathan
I backed on May 2 2012, estimated delivery in the initial backing email was
September 2012. When did you back it?

------
ChuckMcM
Wish they would update the inPulse SDK but somehow I don't think so.

------
Thiz
Looks like Apple is breathing down their neck.

